# This site takes something you type and AI does the rest



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 11, 2019)

Talk to Transformer

Anybody try making furry literature with this?


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 11, 2019)

*Thrashy the skunk drinks a lot of beer.*
Result:

It's not a problem.  He's so happy that he loves beer.  There's a picture of the guy on this page .
He was the first one I ever wrote for.  He was the first of the three to become the skunk.
A big deal.  You know, one of those big deal things.  This guy, he was a big deal.  That's why I'm writing this post.  Because of him.
I'm a pretty big fan of beer.  My favorite type of beer.  Not necessarily the most popular type, but the type of beer that I love and want to drink a lot.  The type that I want to drink a lot of.  And so, I am writing this article about how beer is a part of who I am.  I'm not a beer drinker, or an alcoholic.


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 11, 2019)

The second try is... Special?



Spoiler: Hard language



*Thrashy the skunk drinks a lot of beer at a Slayer show.*

This is not a bad thing!

8/8: "I got the fucking fack off"

9/8: "Hey, fuck you!"

10/8: "Yeah, yeah, that's it"

11/8: "Yeah, yeah, we're fucking your bitch!"

12/8: "We're fucking your bitch too!"

13/8: "I can't believe they fucking gave me that gig!"

13/8: "Fuck you, it's not my band"

14/8: "Oh yeah, fuck you, it's not my band!"

14/8: "Oh yeah, fuck you, I'm not your bitch!"

15/8: "Fuck you, you're not my bitch!"

16/8: "Oh yeah, you're not my bitch"

16/8: "Oh yeah


----------



## BunBunArt (Nov 11, 2019)

Ahahaha oh boy I'm laughing more than I should xDDD

I tried it too and got:

*She was a bunny girl, as as a bunny and a girl she couldn't...* she couldn't go through all of this alone. That's why she made it her mission to protect all of them. She didn't know that she had to save them from themselves.

That's why she was a hero.

But... that was only one of the many reasons.

As she walked through the crowd of people and saw the blood and wounds on her friends, she couldn't help but become angry.

The things that she saw made her want to kill people.

That's why she had to save everyone.

"Hey! Is that a dragon!?"

A voice called out to her as she was crossing the street.

"H-hey, how can you be here?"

"...That's one of them, a blue-haired girl with red eyes. She's kind of tough looking."

"Blue-haired? No... the name's... the blue-haired


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 11, 2019)

Oh this is getting good already!  I am glad I shared this link.


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 11, 2019)

Gushousekai195 said:


> Oh this is getting good already!  I am glad I shared this link.


Thanks for the link! Having good laughs in several group chats now xd


----------



## BunBunArt (Nov 11, 2019)

It's awesome, I shared it with my patrons and we're laughing a lot xD


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 11, 2019)

*This is not a bad thing!


Thrashy said:



			The second try is... Special?
		
Click to expand...


Input:  I am a both a happily married woman and a feline furry. *

The only problem is that I have no idea what my wife actually looks like. I have seen pictures of her online, but no real picture of her. I want to know more about her and her personal life. I'd love to ask her for advice on what I should do about my love life."

In other words, you want to see a picture of your wife. It's the same question as if you were to ask someone, "Who's your favorite movie of all time?" You can ask for a pic of anyone you think is attractive, and no one is stopping you. But if you ask about your wife, you have to ask politely. You don't want to seem rude.

Of course, we aren't talking about a cat's eye view of the world. We're talking about actual, full-face pictures. That means a photographer must take photos of your wife's face, as well as her hands.


----------



## Keefur (Nov 11, 2019)

The sabertooth cat attacked his intended prey.

The sabertooth cat was being cared for at a zoo in the Canadian city of Winnipeg by its keeper when he decided to attack the animal he thought was his mate.
The cat attacked a cub and the keeper, in desperation, shot it.
The cub was rushed to a vet but despite emergency surgery the cub died on Saturday.
Zoo director Jim Puckett has spoken out against the incident and said it was 'the worst case of animal cruelty we have ever seen in Manitoba'.
Mr Puckett said: 'We would never take the sabertooth cat out of the wild but there is no excuse for a zoo keeper to shoot this animal, even in self defence.'
He said the zoo would investigate the incident.
Mr Puckett said the incident was one of the worst cases of animal cruelty the zoo had ever seen in Manitoba and 'the worst case of animal cruelty we have ever seen


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 11, 2019)

*Furries are* not the "worst kind of person" and "can even be nice if you give them a chance" are just a few of the many excuses used by people who claim they are "in the furry community" despite never having been a furry. It's a myth that all furries are bad, and that's why the people in this community aren't all terrible people who are just pretending to be one.

If we all had to be in the furry community and behave like it, it would be a terrible place to be. It's true that many furry people are a great and wonderful bunch, but as any community is prone to do, there are some who are just plain bad, and some who are just plain good.

I have met people in the furry community who have been incredibly kind, and others who have been extremely cruel. But that's just life, and it's important to remember that


----------



## Lucierda Solari (Nov 11, 2019)

*Luci Lightbringer is a female anthropomorphic black fox with red hair and red eyes. She is very kind, fun-loving, and altruistic. *Her dream is to be a princess. Her weapon is a blue sword with the words "Lazarus" on the hilt. Her other weapon is a pink parasol that has the words "I'm a princess" on it. As a result of being born without the soul of a human, she can never feel pain and is very calm. As a result of her human soul being unable to find a way out of the world of death, her human side is extremely weak and she constantly struggles with herself. She has an old-fashioned way of talking and is very serious. She is usually seen wearing a pink and white pajama-type outfit.

Her outfit includes a red and white cape with her fox face, a pink and white top


----------



## cerulean_blues (Nov 11, 2019)

Mine came out pretty well!

*Lounging lazily in the sun, she flicks her tail in contentment.*

"It's beautiful out there today, isn't it?"

She turns away from me and leans on her tail to look up at me.

Her eyes are sparkling in the sun and her tail is swaying back and forth as if dancing.

I guess the day is starting to get hotter, but…

"Mmm, I like the weather."

It is the second day and I don't have any desire to get back home.

There is a part of me that wishes that I could return home with my tail in a wiggle-land, but my tail is still asleep.


----------



## Positron (Nov 11, 2019)

*The protogen liked the internet.* It was a way to share ideas and a tool to communicate and collaborate. And that's the point.

The reason it worked so well was that it was a new frontier, new way of working. In the 1990s, the internet was seen as a tool that would liberate people from the constraints of time, distance, and other external factors. It would be the best way to share information and to share ideas. But it wasn't clear at the time that the internet was the best way to share ideas. People still wrote emails and wrote letters, but that wasn't a way of connecting in a way that felt natural and right. You could see it as a new form of communication, but you couldn't see it as a new way of working.

In 2013, in the wake of the Arab Spring, many people were shocked to learn how many of their peers had not participated in the demonstrations or protests. That surprised them.

We


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 11, 2019)

Are you fucking kidding me? These is  a meme generator! Do you have any idea what kind of power did you gave me?! 

*Charlemagne leading Romans under Grunwald during French Revolution.* Image Credit: Wikipedia.org

Romanians have a reputation for being loyal and willing to do anything to keep their family and country. This makes them particularly appealing as military advisors, and so it is that Romanian military advisors have been very prominent in the British Army over the last century. These were usually of high rank in the Roman legions, which served in France under the Duke of Normandy in World War I, as well as World War II in the Italian Campaign and the Second World War.

After the war, the Romanian army continued to be strong under King Carol II, with two other kings as his successors. During his reign, many of the great generals of the Roman Empire returned to Romania. King Carol II was the last monarch to visit Britain in the 1960s, in the company of some Romanians who had previously served in British military forces.

During World War II, Romania and Britain played a major role in defeating Nazism. Romania


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 11, 2019)

Because I am nerdy enough to do it.

Input: *The Terminator found his target: Jar-Jar Binks.*

No, no, no, no, no, no!

(They all knew the plan already.) He got out the tranq gun, shot him in the stomach, and then ran out the front door of the Capitol Building and jumped a fence. He was taken into custody soon thereafter.

It's interesting that Binks, the guy who had no clue what he was doing at the time, ended up getting the job of giving the Terminator instructions. But that didn't end his problems.

The next morning the Terminator showed up again to help Binks, this time with a box cutter. He cut into Binks' stomach and released his power of speech. He told Binks that he needed to become an American citizen (or else he would be sent back to wherever he was from and given the choice of becoming a terrorist). He then told Binks that the only way he could stay in the country was to join the United States Marine Corps


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 11, 2019)

*Adolf Hitler raids fridge*, but his parents refuse to believe it

The incident happened after the family had been drinking heavily.

He said: "They said the man was 'disgusted' by the sight of a dog eating the meat from the fridge. They said he had to move on."

After that, he said, they left him alone to take a nap in his own room.

But a few hours later, he awoke to find the door to his room open, his bag and mobile on the floor, and a man sitting in the room with him.

The man reportedly said the boy was a 'chicken' and that it was his father's job to look after him.

The boy was later taken into care in Germany and then taken to a hospital, where his condition was described as stable.


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 11, 2019)

Ok, last try, then I'll stop spamming this thread for today! ^^

*Thrashy is a male anthropomorphic skunk that drinks a lot of beer, wears a bandshirt and a blue denim battle jacket. He likes Metal. * His weapon is a shovel.  He likes to fight. 
In a rare instance of the game not being able to handle a male character without a shirt on, the developer of the game decided to make it clear that it was not acceptable to play the game without a shirt.  They chose to change Thrashy's appearance because of his choice in clothing.  Why?  Because Thrashy is a male and if you look at a male skunk you see two things - one, a very attractive skunk and two, a very sexy skunk.  So it is acceptable to look at Thrashy in a sexy way and it is not acceptable to look at him in a very attractive way.


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Nov 11, 2019)

*It was a dark and stormy night when the ninjas attacked* him, and he was able to get rid of them, but a mysterious ninja was able to escape. After escaping, he met the ninja and learned from him about a mysterious girl who was also trying to find her brother. The ninjas were also able to escape, and the girl told them where her brother was. He met his brother at a small town, and was happy to see him after being away from him for so long. The brother also had a mysterious past, and that he may have been able to save the girl from the ninja attack, but then went missing. It was unknown what happened to him.

Towards the end of the manga, he encountered an old man who knew his past, but had lost all his memories. He was also attacked by a ninja, who he defeated. After the ninja left, the ninja that attacked him told him that he had been saved by the "Kurobeshi".


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Nov 11, 2019)

Spoiler: The purple fox sat on a rock, and munched grapes.



*The purple fox sat on a rock, and munched on grapes.*

"Hey, Zoot, what's your story?" Zoot's eyes widened and his ears fell, but he did not turn around.

"It was about two weeks ago that you kidnapped me, and they... I don't know." He shook his head. "They're kind of weird, to tell you the truth."

"Well, I have a theory, why don't you tell me?"

Zoot frowned and leaned down, so that he was staring at the Purple Fox. "What if I'm not your real brother?"

The purple fox shrugged."There's your answer."

"Well, okay. I mean, yeah, it was a dumb idea. I thought we could do something with the grapes you were offering, but I guess that doesn't work with you, since you're so smart."

The purple fox smirked.





Spoiler: Seth the purple fox raided Simo the Skunk's vegetable garden.



*Seth the purple fox raided Simo the Skunk's vegetable garden.
*

Mum and Dad's house


Seth the purple fox was playing the guitar and singing about his feelings for his girlfriend, Simo the Skunk. Simo the Skunk was in a state of shock at Seth's actions.


Seth the purple fox was standing in front of his house.

Simo the Skunk was eating a potato that had been left for him by his girlfriend.


Seth the purple fox was standing in front of his house.

Sometime later:

Seth the purple fox ran to Simo the Skunk's house, screaming loudly about his girlfriend. He then jumped into Simo's vegetable garden.


Seth the purple fox jumped into the garden, while yelling about how he loved his girlfriend.

Simeon the Purple Fox (later revealed to be Simo the Skunk) had heard the noise and ran out of the house.


Gave it a second try. It did not disappoint... xP


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 11, 2019)

*Ravo the fox slipped into the chicken coop.* _He was not as surprised as his companions, for he had long known the secret. The coop was full of birds and rodents and some large, strong creatures that resembled dragons. They were no threat to the fox, but they were still the last remaining vestige of the Old Kingdom. They were so afraid that they could not even move to escape his sudden attack, but their terror could not keep them from falling asleep in a single second.

A few seconds later, the fox had torn into each of the creatures, making his escape. The fox had also done the same to the small, furry little rabbit that had woken up to see what was happening. They had all gotten up, and were now running to their masters._

_After he had left the chicken coop, Ravo found himself in the open, surrounded by the birds, mammals, and dragons that had woken up. The fox had also disappeared from his view. _

Oh boy, I think Ravo needs a chill pill


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 11, 2019)

*(This is not work of AI, this is  taken from my diary)

Last straight man standing against invasion of homosexuals*, Obama was a good man. He gave me a good name. He gave my life meaning. I think he was the best president we've had in my lifetime.

And if he is impeached, I will support him fully. My mother was gay. I have no tolerance for homosexuality.

But I also believe that the majority of Americans are in favor of traditional marriage. It's just not politically correct.

But I support the president 100%. I support him because he's an amazing human being. I support him because he understands that he was the most powerful man on the planet because he was a black man.

And I supported him because he's a great person.

And the fact that he said that about America's first black president, it's not a big deal to me. It's just good manners.

What I do care about is that we still have a lot of work to do in this


----------



## BunBunArt (Nov 11, 2019)

I love this thread xD


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 11, 2019)

*A rogue artificial intelligence took over the city*, and the only person who can save humanity is you. A giant space marine from the future, sent back to try and stop the alien menace.


Fight in the streets or in the most extreme environments to destroy all that stand in your way. Collect resources, upgrade your weapons and equipment and explore the depths of the city to find new resources and discover hidden treasures. Discover the mysteries of the city, but make sure you stay alive, because you are not alone…


Key Features


*A giant space marine from the future

*Explore the most extreme environments

*Upgrade and customize your weapons and equipment

*Collect resources, upgrade and upgrade your armour

*Destroy the enemies of mankind

*Discover the secrets of the city

*Stay alive!


----------



## Tenné (Nov 11, 2019)

*My new fursona is a* wolf! It's a little different than mine though, it looks a bit more wolf-like than me, but still like me. I also have some kind of wolf-hybrid form, my wolf-brother, my father's wolf-brother, that's how I knew him. And also another form that is a mix of both, like mine and my dad's form. So he's a wolf hybrid."

"I see. What do you call them when you're with a hybrid?"

"Pupils."

"Pupils?"

"That's what my mom calls it when she talks about me, too. She calls me pupils."

"What does your dad call it?"

"Mama pupils."

I think she said, "Pupils" when she was talking about how she talked to him.

"Well, it's a nickname. I guess


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 11, 2019)

Tenné said:


> *My new fursona is a* wolf! It's a little different than mine though, it looks a bit more wolf-like than me, but still like me. I also have some kind of wolf-hybrid form, my wolf-brother, my father's wolf-brother, that's how I knew him. And also another form that is a mix of both, like mine and my dad's form. So he's a wolf hybrid."
> 
> "I see. What do you call them when you're with a hybrid?"
> 
> ...


Mama Pupils the Wolf

Gotta get a drawing of it now lol.


----------



## KD142000 (Nov 11, 2019)

@AcerbicSeth 
@Simo 


Spoiler: First try



*Seth: "Oh, it's you"
Terry: "Hey, Seth"*
Seth: "How'd you get that letter?"
Terry: "What do you think I got it for?"
Seth: "Hey Seth, you remember that day we came in here together?"
Terry: "Yeah, yeah. You're here now?"
Seth: "Yeah, I was. I think that's good."
Terry: "No, it wasn't. I didn't come in here. I got the letter. The letter is on the table."
Seth: "I think that's good too."
Terry: "No, it's not. The letter is not in the drawer."
Seth: "You're lying. The letter is in the drawer!"
Terry: "Yes, but it is not in the drawer."
Seth: "I can see it. I can see it in your hand."
Terry: "You know what? I'm not going to say





Spoiler: Second try



*Seth: "Oh, it's you"
Terry: "Hey, Seth"*
Seth: "Hey Terry."
Terry: "You were right, it's me, I'm so sorry!"
Seth: "Nuh uh. You were right."
Terry: "How did you find out?"
Seth: "Terry. I'm the best.





Spoiler: Third try...What the...?



*Seth: "Oh, it's you"
Terry: "Hey, Seth"*
Seth: "Hey, Terry"
Terry: "Hey, Seth"
Seth: "Hey, Terry"
Terry: "Hey, Seth"
Seth: "Hey, Terry"
Terry: "Hey, Seth"
Seth: "Hey, Terry"
Terry: "Hey, Seth"
Seth: "Hey, Terry"
Terry: "Hey, Seth"
Seth: "Hey, Terry"
Terry: "Hey, Seth"
Terry: "Hey, Seth"
Terry: "Hey, Seth"
Terry: "Hey, Seth"
Seth: "Hey, Terry"
Terry: "Hey, Seth"
Terry: "Hey, Seth"
Seth: "Hey, Terry"
Terry: "Hey, Seth"
Seth: "Hey, Terry"
Terry: "Hey, Seth"
Terry: "Hey, Seth"





Spoiler: Pfft, OK...



*Terry: "I'd like to buy a latex skunk suit"
Simo: "Certainly! What colour?"*
Terry: "Black!"
Terry: "Okay, let's put on the costume"
Simo: "You're a little too young, Mr. Biff!"
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *





Spoiler: Uhh...who's Joey?



*Terry: "I'd like to buy a latex skunk suit"
Simo: "Certainly! What colour?"*
Joey: "Crayon!"
Joey: "Do you have an American version?"
Joey: "What colour?"
Simo: "Gray."
Joey: "Okay, but what size?
Joey: "What do you want?"
Joey: "What colour?"
Joey: "Do you want a black latex suit?"
Joey: "Do you want to be a clown?"
Joey: "What is your name?"
Joey: "Are you the only one that doesn't have to do this?"
Simo: "Do you want to be in a clown outfit?
Joey: "Yes."
Joey: "What color?"
Joey: "What's your name?"





Spoiler: Who...who's Susan?!



*Terry: "I bought you a present, babe!"
Seth: "Oh? What is it?"*
Seth: "What?"
Seth: "What are you wearing?"
"I'm not dressed, babe. What's your present for me?"
"Oh, uh, a gift card to an outlet mall. You can get some pretty nice stuff there!"
"No! I'm not wearing that! No! No! Not a gift card!"
"So... do you like to be watched, babe? I can be really hard to look at if I want to."
"You are? ...Oh my God! How did you find me?"
"Yes! It's really hard to see me. What's your name?"
"I'm Susan. And what's yours?"
"Uh, Seth."
"Oh... Oh, so, Susan.


----------



## Ravofox (Nov 11, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Spoiler: First try
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG!!!

*Voltage Vixens and Lupus Electrics were facing each other. * A few minutes after the start the first two cars collided and the race was cancelled.  But the third car, which had a yellow flag on it, was able to continue, so this third race was the first and last race for the Vixens.  They were never able to win a race for the duration of their careers.
At least one of the two cars that had crashed was not in the race to begin with, and they were able to return to their track cars afterwards.  A similar story happened in the second race, where a yellow flag was placed on the car ahead of them, so it was cancelled.  This also was the first and last race for the Volt-Electrics.
I had heard of a couple of drivers in the sport who had a hard time with the cars in the second race, the first one being the great Léo Bordon (who was also the first ever driver).

@TR273


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 11, 2019)

*We should spank all skunks and foxes.* They are very cruel animals, and we should not allow them to harm animals for sport.

"We are going to give all skunks and foxes a thorough cleaning and spanking. It is an unpleasant task, but we need to punish them for being so cruel. The foxes are already trained to stay away from people. If they have to be physically punished, then the skunks will be the first to be punished." Kerri Bowers, of the Animal Justice party, said: "These dogs have no idea that their actions are wrong. To allow dogs to be allowed on the street for this kind of behaviour is completely irresponsible."

The skunks and foxes were caught by council contractors working on the construction site, after the two breeds were "mistakenly released" from the enclosure.

The council said it will be looking into whether to ban the dogs.


----------



## Tenné (Nov 11, 2019)

I haven't laugh-cried like this in months.*

Minerva Minx decided that this is the day she would spank all skunks and foxes.*

She's been looking forward to this day for weeks now.

Minx opened the door to her backyard and walked into the backyard. It was a beautiful sunny morning so she took off her boots, pulled on her white tee shirt, and pulled on her white socks.

Minx walked towards the skunks that she knew were there. She opened the door to the porch. She took a deep breath and walked to the skunks. She grabbed a handful of the skunks and started to smack them. She made sure to get them in the mouth. Minx didn't want the skunks to have the option to get up.

Minx started to knock the skunks back to the grass, and with each smack, she got a laugh from her boys.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 11, 2019)

AI no wanna rp. :c


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 11, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> AI no wanna rp. :c


That's some obvious protogen language from the future ;D


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 11, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> That's some obvious protogen language from the future ;D


SHIT HE KNOWS


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 11, 2019)

*Nexus is having tea with Sirocco*~

In his opinion, they are not much different. The differences in the two are the fact that, although Sirocco is a person who is a lot like Nexus, it is an actual person that has feelings that Nexus does not have. Sirocco's relationship with Nexus is a much closer one, and the bond of friendship between Nexus and Sirocco is much stronger than that between Nexus and Arle.

In the ending of the movie, the group is gathered together, all of the characters, even Nexus, as they are gathered at the very top of the mountain. They all come together to talk about their experiences. It is evident that the three of them (Nexus, Arle, and Sirocco) have become close to each other, and even the most distant and neutral characters from the series have a strong sense of admiration and respect towards the trio.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 11, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> SHIT HE KNOWS


Of course I know.
I've got a few stripped protogen parts in my shop 

Want an upgrade? I'll give you the family discount.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 12, 2019)

*Lupe the Wolf wore her standard blue leotard* and a simple leather belt. She had her black hair tied up in a pony tail, giving her a more rugged look. Her usual black shoes were wrapped around her thin legs. The outfit was so simple that she would never be mistaken for a vampire or werewolf. The only thing that could have set her apart from the crowd was the leather belt around her neck, which was a replica of the one her husband had made.
As we watched, the werewolf walked back and forth across the street, looking for someone. After she found one, she would approach, usually with a small stick, and strike a deal. She would promise to keep the werewolf and keep her secret, if he gave her something she wanted. He often gave her the kind of items she wanted, but she was always disappointed. The werewolf never saw the deal he was making, and he always seemed to go back on his word.
Then, a new sound

....interesting


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 12, 2019)

This is perfect for creating OC's ^^



Spoiler: Gryttur the fox



*Gryttur was an orange, pot smoking male anthropomorphic fox. * He had two black horns growing out of his forehead, and his white coat had a red stripe on his stomach.  He was also a powerful fighter and would often spar with the hero, who was also a powerful fighter, against other opponents.  This made Gryttur a very fierce opponent in battle.  In the end, he would never win against the heroic hero, but would always win against his opponents.  Gryttur also had his own pet bear named Thor, which he would chase after in order to get him to come to his side.
The hero, who had the power to become an invincible warrior, was called the Sage.  He was a black haired male who had an enormous sword, and also a pair of swords.  He had a very fierce aura and a fierce smile.





Spoiler: Vincent the Wolf



*Vincent the anthropomorphic wolf had black fur with red spots. * He had a black mask over his face and a large, black cape.  He wore red boots and a red shirt.  His eyes were dark, gray and were covered by a black visor.  The only things he had on his face were his red nose and his ears were small, pointy and furry.





Spoiler: Maja the Raccoon



*Maja was a rich raccoon lady. Her fur was mostly green, but her ears were more blue. * Her feet were yellow with a yellow stripe down each one, while her paws were greenish green.  She had long brown hair.
When she was a baby, she was a bit smaller and a bit grumpy, but she grew into the cute and lovable lady she is today.  She would go through a lot of change throughout the series and always got a happy ending.
Maja is an all around good raccoon. She is very loyal, she loves people, she's very good natured and she will help anyone that gets in trouble.
Maja is the most lovable of all the raccoons in the series. 
The name "Maja" is from the Spanish word "Maja" which means "possessed





Spoiler: Psilocybe the dragon



*Psilocybe semilanceata, the old purple dragon,* which is only one to four inches in length, has a purple to purplish purple body, white to pink to red-brown spines and red or blue veins on the tail. Its most distinctive characteristic is that its scales are arranged in concentric circles or rows, making it look like a dragon. Its scales are sticky when fresh. When it gets too old, the scales turn yellow, and then brown. It is not poisonous, and is a good source of vitamin C. It can be dried, dried and bottled. It is also one of the best plants for making red pepper capsules, since its spores can easily be inoculated with red pepper molds. There are three species of the old purple dragon. Psilocybe semilanceata is the largest and most abundant of these. The other two are P. cubensis and P. viridis.

The old purple dragon is a tough mushroom that resists the cold





Spoiler: A grey cat



*There is a grey lady cat that goes by the name* of Beryl who is about the size of a medium sized cat, her tail is a beautiful shade of purple, she has a green tabby head, she has grey eyes, a grey nose and her ears are a lovely shade of orange.

She can be very shy at first but she's very affectionate and you can often tell she's happy when you see her.

She loves playing with the kittens, and she's a natural companion to your furry family members.


Beryl is one of many cats that love to cuddle with us and her tail wags gently when she's happy.

She's also a great cat to cuddle with when she gets bored.

She's got a special place in my heart for being the first cat I owned that I knew how to keep.

A cat without friends and a cat that knows how to play with us is like a cat without a heart or lungs.



These are just some characters I made up for this bot


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Nov 12, 2019)

Children might want to skip this story.

As I walk down the street, I see two men having sex. I'm walking with my dog. One of them has a girl on his back. He doesn't look at me, doesn't talk. He just keeps fucking her. And I'm walking with my dog. I look at them, and the girl's looking at me. And I don't know what to think. It's the first time I've ever felt like I was the only one in the world who didn't want to be there. I feel like I'm not alone. But I don't know, is this normal?

It's hard to tell. At my house I see a bunch of young guys at the pool. Some of them are going to the bars, some of them are watching porn. There's a party going on. There's a band. A bunch of guys are sitting around a pool table and playing chess. There's a lot of talk in the background, but I can


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 20, 2019)

*I grabbed my cup of tea and curled up to read Last Post Wins once again.* I haven't been able to make it out to that clinic's location for a while, but we will be a local health clinic next time I come to London. I decided to go with Green Squares instead, something I've also heard good things about. I wanted to get familiar with the nuggets of information they offer and see what they had to say about green tea (and the difference between the "raw" and "tea" varieties) before my move. It took two bites before I took my first sip of raw green tea. It was awful. It was bitter and inedible. I was left with a hangover. I felt nauseous and spent the next few days hitting up the local bars and staying out until 4am while my hangover dissipated. Now, I've come to the conclusion that I'm not an expert.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Nov 22, 2019)

*The dragon alighted on the top of the skyscraper.*  "Aorta died in the company of their son," said the albino. "But the kingdom held on, and now Kolei and Nairo have established a city."  "That's good for us," the black dragon replied, sitting up. "We know the city is near the mountains.  The Kurones and the people of Gaias, in the north, are afraid that the corruption and corruption of the prince will bring disaster.  But now their worry has been



...w-wait, what happens next!? I'm invested now!


----------

